

Study: Google Glass Is a Driving Distraction, but Still Better Than Smartphones - bsawyer
http://today.ucf.edu/drivers-dont-trade-smartphone-google-glass-yet/

======
bsawyer
I've been lurking here for years, but I finally have something worth sharing!
Our laboratory was lucky enough to partner with the Air Force (a very early
recipient of Glass), and we have run the first driving distraction study with
the wearable. Tell me what you think!

I'm also here for advice. Aside from my university's press release, how do I
get the word out about this?

If anyone want's the full article, hit me up at my website: bendsawyer.com.

~~~
chrisan
I just stumbled across this on Jalopnik. Sorry you didn't get more attention!

What are your thoughts on the advancing HUDs for cars like Navdy?
[https://www.navdy.com/](https://www.navdy.com/)

